# أحتاج مساعدة - مشكلة بخصوص وجود ميل فى بعض الاعمدة بعض الصب



## eng_belga (7 أغسطس 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف الحال يا اعضائنا الاعزاء , ارجو ان تكونو في تمام الصحة والعافية
احتام مساعدتكم في حل مشكلتي 
لدي اربعة اعمدة بعد الصب مالت 4 سم في المستوي الرأسي , هل تحتاج هده الاعمدة الي إزالة او يوجد حل أخر غير الإزالة مع العلم أن إرتفاع العمود 4.75 متر
وشكرا لكل من استطاع المساعدة ومن لم يستطع_


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 أغسطس 2010)

eng_belga قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _





eng_belga قال:


> _كيف الحال يا اعضائنا الاعزاء , ارجو ان تكونو في تمام الصحة والعافية_
> _احتام مساعدتكم في حل مشكلتي _
> _لدي اربعة اعمدة بعد الصب مالت 4 سم في المستوي الرأسي , هل تحتاج هده الاعمدة الي إزالة او يوجد حل أخر غير الإزالة مع العلم أن إرتفاع العمود 4.75 متر_
> _وشكرا لكل من استطاع المساعدة ومن لم يستطع_



 السلام عليكم
ان الميل للعمود بعد الصب اكبر من المسموح به لذلك يتطلب ازالة هذه الاعمدة واعادة الصب مرة اخرى مع ضرورة اجراء التدعيم اللازم لمنع تكرار هذا الخطأ.
واليك هذه المواصفات
http://www.bca.gov.sg/Professionals/IQUAS/others/st21.pdf​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 أغسطس 2010)

eng_belga قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _
> _كيف الحال يا اعضائنا الاعزاء , ارجو ان تكونو في تمام الصحة والعافية_
> _احتام مساعدتكم في حل مشكلتي _
> _لدي اربعة اعمدة بعد الصب مالت 4 سم في المستوي الرأسي , هل تحتاج هده الاعمدة الي إزالة او يوجد حل أخر غير الإزالة مع العلم أن إرتفاع العمود 4.75 متر_
> _وشكرا لكل من استطاع المساعدة ومن لم يستطع_


 
4 سم كتير جداً في العمود - وكمان 4 اعمدة بهم نفس المشكله !!!!!!!!!!!!

اعتقد لا بد من ازالة الاعمده المذكورة لان هذا الميل يؤدي الي تولد عزوم علي العمود غير محسوبه اثناء التصميم - تولدت بسبب سؤ التنفيذ - وبالتالي فلن يستطيع العمود تحمل هذه العزوم 

لان الحدود المسموحه بالميل والتي ذكرها الاخ الفاضل م رزق في مرفقاته تدخل في نطاف معامل الامان الذي يمكن للعمود ان يتحمل العزوم الناتجه عن هذا الميل المسموح - انما لو زاد عن ذلك من الصعب تحمله 

الا اذا كان معامل الامان يغطي هذا الميل يعني حضرتك لم تذكر قطاع العمود وتسليحه وفي اي دور والمبني مكون من كم دور والميل في اتجاه من اتجاهات العمود الطول ام العرض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ............ الخ

ويتم حساب العزوم الناتجه عن عدم المركزيه ومراجعة قطاع العمود - يعني الموضوع يدرس جيدا - وان كنت اري اننا سنصل الي ما قاله الاخ رزق وهو الازالة الا اذا كان معامل الامان عالي جدا ويستوعب هذه التغيرات 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــد_


----------



## eng_belga (8 أغسطس 2010)

_أخي المهندس / محي الدين محمد , أرجو أن تكون في تمام الصحة والعافية و شكرا لردك علي سؤالي واريد ان اكمل النواقص التي طلبتها لكي تعطيني الإجابة الكاملة وجميع الاعمدة متماتلة في القطاع والتسليح والإرتفاع , حيت أن قطاع العمود ( 700mm x 300mm ) و حديد التسليح لكل عمود هي 4 أسياخ قطر 20 مم و8 أسياخ 12 مم , وإرتفاع العمود 4.75 متر و مع العلم ان هده الاعمدة في البدروم ( Basement ) , وعدد الادوار بدون البدروم هي 6 أدوار وشكرا لك تانية_


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

eng_belga قال:


> _أخي المهندس / محي الدين محمد , أرجو أن تكون في تمام الصحة والعافية و شكرا لردك علي سؤالي واريد ان اكمل النواقص التي طلبتها لكي تعطيني الإجابة الكاملة وجميع الاعمدة متماتلة في القطاع والتسليح والإرتفاع , حيت أن قطاع العمود ( 700mm x 300mm ) و حديد التسليح لكل عمود هي 4 أسياخ قطر 20 مم و8 أسياخ 12 مم , وإرتفاع العمود 4.75 متر و مع العلم ان هده الاعمدة في البدروم ( basement ) , وعدد الادوار بدون البدروم هي 6 أدوار وشكرا لك تانية_


 السلام عليكم
ان حالة الاعمدة حسب وصفك تستدعي الازالة وقد بينت ذلك لك سابقا ومن باب الاحتياط والامان فان ازالة الاعمدة هو الحل الامثل وخصوصا ان تكلفة ازالتها وعادة الصب ليست بذلك التكلفة.
اما اذا كانت لديك قناعات اخرى فالامر يعود لك وفي جميع الاحوال يجب اخذ رأي المهندس المصمم لاعطائك النصحية حيث انه هو المسؤول عن تصميم المبنى لمدة 10 سنوات وانا واثق بانه لن يقبل الاستمرار في العمل دون ازالة هذه الاعمدة .
وهناك ملاجظة هامه انك لم تذكر علاقتك بالمشروع (ممثل مالك، مهندس مشرف ، مهندس تنفيذ ، مدير مشروع .... او زائر ).


----------



## إسلام علي (8 أغسطس 2010)

أستاذنا المهندس رزق وفقه الله بدر لي حل إن لم يكن جيد فهو غبي
هل من الممكن تكسير جزء صغير من العمود عند منطقة وصل الحديد أي بعد ارتفاع حوالي 1 متر من السملات 
بحيث يظهر الحديد وليكن تكسير جزء ارتفاعه 30 سم
ثم إعاده وزن وضبط رأسية العمود وصلبه وفي هذه المرحلة الحديد المنكشف سوف ينثني قليلا لكن بدرجة بسيطة
ثم إعادة صب الجزء المتكسر المكشوف بطريقة فنية جيدة
ما تقول في هذه الفكرة ؟


----------



## إسلام علي (8 أغسطس 2010)

رمضان مبارك علينا وعليكم وعلى كل المسلمين


----------



## ay_416_an (9 أغسطس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> أستاذنا المهندس رزق وفقه الله بدر لي حل إن لم يكن جيد فهو غبي
> هل من الممكن تكسير جزء صغير من العمود عند منطقة وصل الحديد أي بعد ارتفاع حوالي 1 متر من السملات
> بحيث يظهر الحديد وليكن تكسير جزء ارتفاعه 30 سم
> ثم إعاده وزن وضبط رأسية العمود وصلبه وفي هذه المرحلة الحديد المنكشف سوف ينثني قليلا لكن بدرجة بسيطة
> ...


 السلام عليكم 
انا لااؤيد هذا الاقتراح 1- ده هيكون ضعف فى العمود عند هذه المنطقه
2-المفروض ان القطاع متجانس
3-افضل لو الميل اكثر من المسموح به تكسير العمود بالعدد اليدويه مطرقه وازاميل لايفضل استخدام المرزبه
3


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 أغسطس 2010)

eng_belga قال:


> _أخي المهندس / محي الدين محمد , أرجو أن تكون في تمام الصحة والعافية و شكرا لردك علي سؤالي واريد ان اكمل النواقص التي طلبتها لكي تعطيني الإجابة الكاملة وجميع الاعمدة متماتلة في القطاع والتسليح والإرتفاع , حيت أن قطاع العمود ( 700mm x 300mm ) و حديد التسليح لكل عمود هي 4 أسياخ قطر 20 مم و8 أسياخ 12 مم , وإرتفاع العمود 4.75 متر و مع العلم ان هده الاعمدة في البدروم_ ( basement _) , وعدد الادوار بدون البدروم هي 6 أدوار وشكرا لك تانية_


 
اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم وشكراً لسؤالك وانا بخير والحمد لله رب العالمين 

طالما ان العمود في البدروم يعني معماريا لن توجد مشكله لان غالبا البدروم بيكون موقف سيارات او مخازن وبالتالي من الممكن عمل قميص للعمود باستخدام المواد الكيماويه والاضافات الخاصة بتزريع الاشاير وماشابه ذلك علي ان يكون القميص بسمك لا يقل عن 10 سم في اي جزؤ منه يعني يبدء ب 10 سم ويتم ظبط الراسيه الي ان تصل الي 14 سم في الاجزاء الاخري - هذا طبعا ان كان المعماري يسمح بذلك علي ان يكون القميص من جميع الجهات 

وطبعا هذا الحل قد يكون مساوي لتكلفة تكسير الاعمدة واعادة صبها ان لم يزيد - وطبعا الحاكم في هذا الموضوع كل الظروف المحيطة بالموقف من تكلفه ووقت ............. الخ 

وممكن تعمل بنصيحة الاخ رزق وتتصل بالمصمم وتساله في حل للموضوع 

والله اعلي واعلم 

م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد


----------



## eng_belga (9 أغسطس 2010)

_بارك الله فيكم جميعا و أشكركم جزيل الشكر علي هده المعلومات وكل عام وانتم بخير _


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 أغسطس 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> 4 سم كتير جداً في العمود - وكمان 4 اعمدة بهم نفس المشكله !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> اعتقد لا بد من ازالة الاعمده المذكورة لان هذا الميل يؤدي الي تولد عزوم علي العمود غير محسوبه اثناء التصميم - تولدت بسبب سؤ التنفيذ - وبالتالي فلن يستطيع العمود تحمل هذه العزوم
> 
> ...


 :28::28::28:


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 أغسطس 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ان الميل للعمود بعد الصب اكبر من المسموح به لذلك يتطلب ازالة هذه الاعمدة واعادة الصب مرة اخرى ​


أتفق مع رأى المهندس رزق 100%


----------



## ماجدان (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

كلام المهندسين عاليه صحيح 100%

ولكن لى تدخل بسيط 

طبقا للكود المصرى لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشآت الخرسانيه رقم 203 لسنة 2007
الباب التاسع 
بند 9 -2 على ما أتذكر 
التفاوتات الرأسيه المسوح بها فى الأعمده والحوائط 
* 5 مم لكل 6 م أرتفاع ...........( دون خطأ تراكمى )
* 25 مم = 2.5 سم لكامل أرتفاع البنايه بإرتفاع 30 م 

وعن ذلك فإن 4 سم خطأ لا يغتفر ويجب إذالة العمود دون تفكير 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ولدراسة الوضع والقوى والعزوم المتولده على العمود أى كان قطاعه ( طول وعرض وارتفاع ) 
فى رأى لا يفيد 
لأن القوى المخاف منها هى القوى الأفقيه التى سوف تزيد من الإكسنترستى الذى سوف يولد العزوم الغير مصمم قطاع العمود لتحملها وسينهار تحت وطئتها 
هذا بالإضافه إلى أن القوى الراسيه فى أتجاه محور العمود سوف تولد عزوم ناتج الإكسنترستى الحادث من الميل وايضا العمود غير مصمم لتحملها 

ولكن لمعاملات الأمان بالتصميم قدر من المحافظه على أتزان العمود كما ذكر المهندس القدير محى 
وأظنها تكاد تكون قادره على مقاومة العزوم ناتج الأحمال الرأسيه عند الإكسنترستى 
ولكنها ابدا غير قادره على مواجهة العزوم المتولده من الرياح والزلازل إلى حد يكون به الميل 4 سم 
هذا ضمن معاملات الأمان المعتمده والمتعامل بها عند كل المهندسين والمصممين 


ولذلك يجب إزالة العمود وصبه من جديد فورا 

أما فى الحالات الخاصه لأبنيه خاصه قد تزيد معاملات الأمان بصوره شاذه عن القاعده فيجب الرجوع لاستشارى التصميم وأستشارى المشروع


----------



## ماجدان (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

آسف على الخطأ برقم البند قد خانتنى الذاكره 
ماهو أنا مخى مش كمبيوتر ولا ايييييييه شباب هههههههههه:7:

إليكم النص





تحياتى شباب 
ورمضان كريم


----------



## ماجدان (10 أغسطس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> أستاذنا المهندس رزق وفقه الله بدر لي حل إن لم يكن جيد فهو غبي
> هل من الممكن تكسير جزء صغير من العمود عند منطقة وصل الحديد أي بعد ارتفاع حوالي 1 متر من السملات
> بحيث يظهر الحديد وليكن تكسير جزء ارتفاعه 30 سم
> ثم إعاده وزن وضبط رأسية العمود وصلبه وفي هذه المرحلة الحديد المنكشف سوف ينثني قليلا لكن بدرجة بسيطة
> ...



السلام عليكم مهندس إسلام 

وحشتنى ياراجل 
وكل عام وحضرتك بخير ورمضان كريم عليك بإذن الواحد القهار 

أسمحلى أتدخل بمشاركتك للاستاذ المهندس رزق حجاوى وأدلى برأى 

* الفكره بصفه عامه فكره سديده وصحيحه نوعا ما لأن المطلوب استعدال العمود عن الميل الحادث 
وكما ذكرت مسبقا دائما ليس لدينا طرق هندسيه معتمده لحالات الخطأ إذ أن حالات الخطأ غير واردة الدراسه 
ولكن هناك طرق ودراسات ترميميه وإصلاحيه أعتدنا عليها بواقع الخبره إضافه إلى النظريات الهندسيه الصحيحه 

عايز أقول أنك لو سحرت للعمود وجبتلو جنى وعدلى الميل ورجعت الأستقامه هكون آخر أمبساط 
يعنى ميفرقش معايا طريقة الترميم والصيانه والإصلاح 
مادامت لا تأثر على سلامة القطاع والبنايه بكاملها وسلامة جيب المشروع ( الحاله الماليه يعنى )

إذن فكرتك بإسترجاع الميل سليمه بصوره عامه 

وبالتدقيق فى الخطوات 

* يجب قياس وتحديد أرتفاع الميل بالملميتر على كامل أرتفاع العمود ( أرى أن هذا صعب تحديده بدقه بل غايه فى الصعوبه إلا بغستخدام التيدوليت ) 
*يجب تحديد أتجاه الميل بكامل أوجه العمود 
* تكسير كامل الجزء المائل نهائيا إلى ان تصل بالعمود لميل يساوى صفر تقريبا 
الأهم 
* أعادة صب القطاع الخرسانى للعمود بنفس نسب الخرسانه المصبوبه بها سابقا لتعطى عمودا متجانسا قادرا على تحمل الأحمال بكافءه لأن أهم مافى العمود الأهتمام بالقطاع الخرسانى 
* تكريب أو تكسيح أو استعدال الأسياخ أمر غير مؤثر وغن كان بعض الأراء يوصى بعدم إجهاد السيخ نفسه إذ أنه سوف يقاوم نفسه فى رغبته فى الرجوع للإستعدال وهذا رأى مهمل بحد كبير 

ما الذى يضمن لنا عودة العمود ليعمل بنفس الكفاءه التى يعمل بها عمود مماثل صب مره واحده وأنت تعلم جيدا ظروف العمل بالموقع 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أخيرا أفضل الحلول غير الإزاله هو عمل قميص بالسمك المطلوب لتفادى تأثير الميل كما اشار الاستاذ القدير محى 
هذا بما يتطلب من تخشين وزرع اشيار واسياخ تسليخ وأستخدام مواد لاحمه كميائيا وصب بخرسانه معالجه كميائيا 

وهذا كله يضعنا تحت طائلة المسائله الماليه 
فنجد أن أفضل الحلول هو الإزاله وإعادة التنفيذ

سامحونى أطلت عليكم 
وشاكرا للجميع 

تقبلو تحياتى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
كل عام والجميع بالف خير بمناسبة رمضان المبارك اان الله الجميع على حسن العبادة والطاعة.
بخصوص سؤالك فقد رد المهندس احمد عليه وهو ان ذا ممكن ولكن لا افضل مثل هذه الحلول الترقيعية واميل دائما للحل الواضح والمباشر وحل المشكلة من اساسها.
اود ان اوضح معلومة بخصوص الاعمدة المائلة Inclined column 

اعمدة يحصل فيها ميل inclined بسبب خطا بالتنفيذ بحث تكون حدود الميلان اكبر من التسامح المسموح به Allowable Tolerance وهذا يحتاج الى اعادة تصميم واذا اكان مقبولا فليس هناك مشكلة اما اذا اكن غير مقبول انشائيا يتم تكسيره واذا لم يكن هناك تدقيق للعمود نتيجة الميلان بسبب الخطا في التنفيذ فيتم تكسيره وهذا الوضع الاسلم والافضل ولحل المشكلة بشكل مؤكد.
اعمدة بها ميلان inclined وذلك حسب المتطلبات المعمارية او الانشائية ويتم تصميم العمود على هذه الحالة ولا يوجد بها اي مشكلة
اعمدة يحصل لها لامركزية (عدم تطابق محور العمود ) بسبب خطا بالتنفيذ بحث تكون حدود الانزياح offset اكبر من التسامح المسموح به Allowable Tolerance وهذا يحتاج الى اعادة تصميم واذا اكان مقبولا فليس هناك مشكلة اما اذا اكن غير مقبول انشائيا يتم تكسيره واذا لم يكن هناك تدقيق للعمود نتيجة الانزياح بسبب الخطا في التنفيذ فيتم تكسيره وهذا الوضع الاسلم والافضل ولحل المشكلة بشكل مؤكد.
اعمدة بها انزياح offset وذلك حسب المتطلبات المعمارية او الانشائية ويتم تصميم العمود على هذه الحالة ولا يوجد بها اي مشكلة
واليكم ما سبق بالصور 










لاحظ ميلان الاعمدة 

*



*
*لاحظ الاعمدة المائلة وةربطها بالجسور *​ 
*



*
*لاحظ ميل الاعمدة الركنية corner column وانزياح الاعمدة الطرفية عن مركزها في كل طابق الا ان ابعاد الاعمدة لم تتغير*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​


----------



## ماجدان (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحياتى للمهندس القدير رزق حجاوى ........ كل عام وحضرتك بخير 

صور أكثر من رائعه وفعلا العمود المائل يعطى منظرا جماليا رائعا جدا 

أريد ان اتدخل بمداخله بسيطه فى الصور 

كما حضرت ذكرت والصور توضح إزاحة الاعمده من أماكنها 
فهذا يوضح أستخدام الترنسفير اسلاب أو ما يشابها ...... أليس كذلك 

حتى لا يختلط الامر على الزملاء من حيث كيفية وصل اشاير الاعمده من طابق إلى آخر 





لاحظ فرق السمك والعرض فى الدائره الحمراء 

لا حظ سمك البلاطه فى الدوائر الزرقاء
تجد ان السمك قد يختلف ولكن تحت الأعمده قد زاد بمسافه تصميميه بحيث تعمل البلاطه كسقف حامل للأحمال الحيه بالصوره التقليديه 
وفى نفس الوقت يعمل كلبشه مسلحه لوضع الأعمده عليها بطريقه او بخرى دون الإلتزام بأماكن أشاير الأعمده للدور السابق 

إن لم تكن الفكره بهذه الطريقه حيث ان الصور والمشروع غير واضح وغير معلوم بالنسبة لى 

فلاحظ سمك المنطقه داخل الدائره الخضراء 
توضح ما يشابه قاعده تحت العمود بحيث يضمن تثبيت تسليح العمود داخل البلاطه بصوره هندسيه تصميمه سليمه لضمان توزيع الأحمال 
يمكن ان يكون قد تم تنفيذ كمرات تصميميه لتزيد السماكه للبلاطه اسفل الاعمده لتعمل البلاطه عندئذ بطريقة اللبشه أو كقاعده منفصله مسلحه بالكمرات المصممه لذلك لتتحمل أحمال العمود المرتكز عليها 


أليس كذلك سيدى أرجو توضيح الفكره غن كنت تعرف شىء بالمشروع 
حتى تعم الفائده ومحدثكم اولهم 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
كيف الحال اخي احمد وكل عام وانت بالف بخير .
بخصوص تحليلك للاعمدة الغير متمركزة عموديا فوق بعضها البعض صحيح تماما حيث يتم عمل corble (الدائرة الخضراء ) ليتم تحميل العمود عليها وتثبيت حديد التسليح للعمود ويتم ربط الاعمدة عند مستوى اسفل corble عمل كمرة ساقطة drop beam وليس بلاطة transfer salb 
وهناك ملاحظة مهما بخصوص نظام الشدة formwork للبلاطات فكما تلاحظ ان الدعم props يبقى ويستمر لاكثر من مستوى بلاطة وذلك بسبب ان التحليل الذي يتم من خلال البرامج ETABS يتم بشكل كامل 3D ولاكثر من مستوى فالبلاطات slabs تعمل مع بعضها البعض اي في اكثر من مستوى وهذا التصميم يعطي للبلاطات جساءة moment of inertia اكبر حيث تعمل البلاطات وعلى اكثر من مستوى مع بعض البعض من خلال ربطها بالاعمدة .




اما بخصوص بلاطات Trnsfer slab فقد قدمت مشاركة سابقة واعيدها مرة اخري للاستفادة من خلال هذا الموضوع.
كثيرا ما تصادف حالات من التصميم التي تقتضي الا تكون الاعمدة والجدران (الحاملة Bearing walls او جدران القص Shear Walls ) على استقامة واحدة ويمكن مشاهدة ذلك في ابنية الفنادق حيث تكون الطوابق الارضية قاعات مفتوحة بدون اعمدة اما الطوابق التي تليها فتكون عبارة عن غرف ولذلك يمكن تنفيذ الاعمدة .
وهناك حالة اخرى الابنية التي تحوي مجمعات تجارية في الطوابق السفلية والطوابق العلوية شقق سكنية او مكاتب .
ونظرا لتغير الجملة الانشائية في عدم استمرار الاعمدة نحتاج الى ما يسمى Transfer slab او بلاطة التحويل . وهي شبهة جدا من حيث التصميم والشكل للبشة =الحصيرة = الرافت =Raft=Mat المستندة على اوتاد.
ويتم يتنفيذ هذه البلاطة من الخرسانة المسلحة RC او من البلاطات المجهدة Posttension Salb















Transfer slab of a podium building at Tung Chung Station, Hong Kong SAR




pre-stress transfer slab (2.5m thk)
وللاطلاع على المزيد من المعلومات بخصوص التصميم على الرابط التالي
http://www.inducta.com.au/TransferFloorDesign.pdf
اما تنفيذ بلاطة التحول Transfer Slab فهي من المشاكل الكبيرة التي تواجه المهندس خصوصا عندما تكون على ارتفاعات عالية حيث ان وزن هذه البلاطة (السماكة تصل في بعض الاحيان الى 3-5 متر ) وللتقليل من سماكة البلاطة يلجأ الى Posttension Transfer Slabفتخيل ان تكون على ارتفاع 50 طابق ؟؟!!! فيكف يمكن عمل الشدة للطابق الذي اسفل منها ؟.
واليكم صور لتنفيذ مثل هذه البلاطةTransfer Slab.
































Transfer Slab with Bonded PT




































بخصوص بلاطة التحويل Transfer Slab تكون في العادة سكمية وقد وضعت صورا لبعض المشاريع التي تم تنفيذ فيها هذه البلاطة ويمكن ملاحظتها في منطقة الخليج وخصوصا دبي ، وهناك من المشاريع تم تنفيذ ثلاث بلاطات تحويليه Transfer slab فيها ومبدؤها كما ذكرت شبيه جدا Raft foundation suspended on piles



Post-tensioned transfer slab
بأن Transfer Beams كانت ستكون التالية في موضوع مستقل وبما انك طرحت هذا الموضوع فلا بأس في ذلك .
بخصوص الجسر الناقل Transfer Beams يستخدم عادة عندما يكون لدينا قاعات مفتوحة open space في المستوى الادني وفي الاعلى جدران (كما في حالة الفنادق ) او يكون لدينا عمود يبدأ من مستوى اعلى .
ويكون المبدأ العام للتصميم كما يلي





















وللمزيد من التفصيل يمكن تحميل هذا الملف
http://www.efka.utm.my/thesis/IMAGES...d07ttt.pdf.pdf​


----------



## ST.ENG (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## كمال كريم مصطفى (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

توضيح وشرح أكثر من رائع وخاصة من الأخ رزق حجاوي والأخ سالدان جزاكم ألله خيرا


----------



## ماجدان (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحياتى أيها الاستاذ الكبير 
حقيقة لم تخيب ظنى ابدا دائما موجود بمعلومه وفيره ومنظمه حقيقه أكثر من رائع سيدى 
جزاك الله خيرا ........ وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 

اريد توضيح اكثر لهذه الفقره لأنى ظننت أن الشده لتنفيذ طابقين فى نفس الوقت 



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> وهناك ملاحظة مهما بخصوص نظام الشدة formwork للبلاطات فكما تلاحظ ان الدعم props يبقى ويستمر لاكثر من مستوى بلاطة وذلك بسبب ان التحليل الذي يتم من خلال البرامج etabs يتم بشكل كامل 3d ولاكثر من مستوى فالبلاطات slabs تعمل مع بعضها البعض اي في اكثر من مستوى وهذا التصميم يعطي للبلاطات جساءة moment of inertia اكبر حيث تعمل البلاطات وعلى اكثر من مستوى مع بعض البعض من خلال ربطها بالاعمدة .
> 
> ...



وأيضا اسأل عن الصوره التى تظهر التموج فى شبكة التسليح لماذا هذا التموج الحادث 
هل لتعويض فرق التخانات 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (12 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا حسب دعمك لكلامي أخيأحمد بدت لي فكرتي جيدة لكن التكسير أفضل أن يكون بدء من 50 سم من وش السمل وليس 100 سم وأعتقد سيكون ذلك أفضل حل
وبالمناسبة تعيين ميل العمود لا يحتاج تيوديلت ولا شيء بمجرد ميزان البلبل يمكن ذلك
سلام عليكم


----------



## ماجدان (13 أغسطس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا حسب دعمك لكلامي أخيأحمد بدت لي فكرتي جيدة لكن التكسير أفضل أن يكون بدء من 50 سم من وش السمل وليس 100 سم وأعتقد سيكون ذلك أفضل حل
> وبالمناسبة تعيين ميل العمود لا يحتاج تيوديلت ولا شيء بمجرد ميزان البلبل يمكن ذلك
> سلام عليكم



السلام عليكم 

شوف خبيبى 
إن لم يكن تعين ميل العمود فى حالتنا هذه لا يحتاج تيدوليت .... فكيف إذن نعين الميل ؟؟

أجبنى .... آآآه تقصد بميزان الخيط وفى ناس تقلك بميزان الميه 

المهم 
لما حضرتك بتيجى توزن عمود بشدته ...... بتوزن " الحطه " 

ايه بقى الحطه دى ؟؟؟؟

الحطه دى نوعان ....... رئيسيه وفرعيه والرئيسيه غالبا ماتحدد طول العمود والفرعيه عرضه وهذا شيئا لا يعنينا الآن 
والذى يعنينا أن الحطه عباره عن اساير أو ربع من ألواح اللتزانه المستويه تماما عند الحافه وشديدة الإستعدال 
ويتم وزن العمود من داخل الحطه تحديدا وعند أملس منطقه فى اللوح وذلك لتفادي اى ملى خطأ فى عملية الوزن 

طيب إزاى بقى نوزن عمود مصبوب ومفكوك شدته 

شوف خبيبى 
فى طريقه ........ لا أعترف بها ولا ولن ولم أفعلها 
لأن بصراحه ده كلام لا يصح ..........وعيب لما مهندس يوزن عمود بعد ما أتصب وخلص واتفكت شدته ده عيب فى حق الهندسه المدنيه
كنت فين والعمود لسا مولود ولا اسيبه يتعوج ويمشى على حل شعره وبعدين اوزنه بعد ما اتصب 

مع إحترامى لكل المهندسين والإستشاريين والأساتذه الكبار 
ده كلام فارغ 
دا راى أنا الشخصى وانا فقط ولا يعتد به إلا من خلالى وانا حر فى تقيمى
والطريقه : 
انه يحط لوح بطريقه او بأخرى على عمود مصبوب ومايل وسطحه مش فير فيس وقال ايه اصل اللوح زى الحطه وآخد وزنه عشان اعرف فى أد ايه واتصرف 
يبقى أنا بسايس الأمور مش بصلحها ( وده شغل مقاولين وصنيعيه )

ولو عايز تعرف ميل أد ايه يبقى حامل شعارات التيدوليت يقف مع الأكس وهات بقى يمين وشمال وفوق وتحت والشاشه مبتتكدبش 

ده الشغل الكبير بيبقى استلام المناسيب والراسيات بالتيدوليت طبيعى 
ولا أيه يا حاج إسلام


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (13 أغسطس 2010)

اشكر صاحب الموضوع على طرحه المشكله واشكر الاخوه على المقترحات والحلول لهذه المشكله....


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (13 أغسطس 2010)

حقيقتا اول مره اسمع عن ال transfer slab اسمحولي ان اسألكم عن سمك transfer slab كم يتراوح تقريبا؟؟؟؟وهل نستخدم هذا النوع من السلاب فقط عندما لا تكون هناك استقامه للاعمده؟؟؟؟وبالنسبه لتسليحtransfer slab بالصوره رأيت حديد تسليح مع اجزاء مائله(متموجه) بيضاء ماذا تمثل ولماذا متموجه؟؟؟؟

عذرا على الاسئله الكثيره لكن الموضوع جديد علي.
رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 أغسطس 2010)

علي رياض التميمي قال:


> حقيقتا اول مره اسمع عن ال transfer slab اسمحولي ان اسألكم عن سمك transfer slab كم يتراوح تقريبا؟؟؟؟وهل نستخدم هذا النوع من السلاب فقط عندما لا تكون هناك استقامه للاعمده؟؟؟؟وبالنسبه لتسليحtransfer slab بالصوره رأيت حديد تسليح مع اجزاء مائله(متموجه) بيضاء ماذا تمثل ولماذا متموجه؟؟؟؟
> عذرا على الاسئله الكثيره لكن الموضوع جديد علي.
> رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير


 السلام عليكم
تستخدم بلاطة Transfer Slab عندما يكون لدينا احدى او اكثر من حالة من الحالات التالية​
عند اختلاف طبيعة الجملة الانشائية بين مستويين فمثلا عندما يكون لدينا قادة مفتوحة بدون اعمدة ( الفنادق في طابق الاستقبال ) وفي الطوابق الذي يليه يكون هناك اعمدة او جدران.​
عندما يتم اضافة اعمدة او جدران لم تكن موجودة في المستوي الذي قبله .​
عندما لا تتطابق محاور الاعمدة بين مستويين.​
بخصوص تصميم هذه البلاطة فهو شبيه باللبشة Raft foundation مستندة على اوتاد piles وتكون السماكة كبيرة بالعادة حسب حمولات الاعمدة او الجدران ومدى انحرافها عن الاعمدة او الجدران في المستوى الادني.
لذلك للتوفير من ناحية اقتصادية يتم تصميمها كبلاطة مجهدة Post Tenstion Transfer Slab وهذا ما ارسلته في المشاركة السابقة واللون الابيض هو االبايب = الكندويت الذي يحتوي على اسلاك الشد Strands اما سبب (تموجها ) فهي تكون بنفس منحنى الانعطاف Bending Moment للبلاطة Diagram for Slab​


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (14 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك اخي العزيز المهندس رزق حجاوي على التوضيح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مسعود رمضان (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على كل مساعدتكم


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 أغسطس 2010)

سالدان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تحياتى أيها الاستاذ الكبير
> حقيقة لم تخيب ظنى ابدا دائما موجود بمعلومه وفيره ومنظمه حقيقه أكثر من رائع سيدى
> جزاك الله خيرا ........ وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
> ...


السلام عليكم
للتوضيح اكثر بخصوص نظام التحميل عندما يكون لدينا اعمدة مائلة Inclined column او الاعمدة مزوعة في بلاطة او جسور وتم التصميم على اساس ان تعمل البلاطات كاطار Farme في اكثر من مستوى فانه في هذه الحالة يجب ابقاء الدعم Support للبلاطة السفلى حتى يتم الانتهاء من كامل المستويات levels للاطار الذي تم التصميم عليه واليك هذا المثال











لقد تم ابقاء الشدة=الطوبار Formwork لهذا المبنى في منطقة الكابولي Cantileaver (الى طابق تصل الى 13 م ) حتى تم الانتهاء من صب الطوابق الخمسة حيث يعمل في هذه الحالة الطوابق الثلاث مع بعضها البعض كاطار بثلاث مستويات Frame with three levels اما الطابقين السفليين فيعملان لوحدهما.




تم استحداث جدار على كابولي Cantileaver ولاحظ ان الدعم (الشدة ) من الطابق الارضي وسيتم تنفيذ هذا المبنى بالمائل وبنفس زواية الميل حتى ستة طوابق وسيم ارسال الصور تباعا لتوضيح كيفية الدعم للبلاطات خلال مرحلة التنفيذ.


----------



## sherifsalim97 (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد الاستفسار بخصوص الكمرة الساقطة اعتقد انه طالما تم عمل corbal فان هده الكمرة لن يكون لها فائدة فى حمل العمود وارجو التوضيح اكثر بخصوص الربط بين تحليل المنشا فى 3d والشدات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sam wagih (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم نغسي اعرف في تسليح اللبشه امتى اعكس التسليح الرقه العلويه اي يكون الفرش غطاء والغطاء فرش ونفس الحكايه في الflat slab
,وامتى اعكس اتجاه التسليح وامتى تكون الرقه العلويه مثل السفليه


----------



## هانى حميده (3 يونيو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## يوسف السراي (28 أغسطس 2012)

والله انا استفد منكم كثيرا الله يبارك بكم ويحفظكم ومتتصورو كم اسعد وافرح واستفاد من كتابكم العلمية المفيدة


----------



## berkawy (25 أغسطس 2014)

سؤال للمناقشة تم عرضه بخصوص زرع عمودين :
...: بعد صب اللبشة وسمكها 1.5 متر ..تبين أنه تم نسيان عدد عمودين لم يتم وضع الحديد لهما 
_- ومن المقترحات زرع هذان العمودان بعد عمل ثقب باللهيلتى بعمق 30 سم واستخدام الايبوكسى الخاص بزرع الاشاير ..
............ وتثبيت زوايا حديد 7سم *7سم بهذه الاشاير ولحامها مع اشاير الاعمده الاخرى .. برجاء الافاده عن الحل الامثل


----------

